#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-09
<Guest15005> السلام عليكم
<Guest15005> ممكن سؤال يا شباب
<thelinuxer> Guest15005: wa3alikom el salam
<Guest15005> ؟
<thelinuxer> Guest15005: shoot
<Guest15005> دلوقتي انا على ابونتو سؤالي بخصوص فتح ايميل الهوت ميل
<Guest15005> انا دايما بستخدم empthey im cli
<Guest15005> المهم حاليا الايميل ما بيفتح خالص
<Guest15005> ولا اي ايميل تاني خاص بالmsn
<Guest15005> اعمل ايه ؟
<thelinuxer> hmm
<thelinuxer> أنا للأسف مش بستخدم empathy
<thelinuxer> بس قص\ك إيه مش بيفتح الميل ؟
<thelinuxer> المفروض إنك تظبط الكلام ده على evolution
<Guest15005> الماسنجر
<Guest15005> فى الطبيعي بفتح البرنامج وبختار ان نوع ايميل ينتمي ايه ياهو ام هوت ميل الخ
<Guest15005> بختار طبيعي الهوت
<Guest15005> الاول كان بيتح زي الفل
<Guest15005> حاليا مش بيفتح خاص انما الياهو وكل حاجه شغاله تمام
<thelinuxer> let me check it
<Guest15005> اوك
<thelinuxer> lets go the steps on creating the account
<thelinuxer> may be u did something wrong or something screwed up the configuration
<thelinuxer> Guest15005: hello ..
<Guest15005> الو
<Guest15005> معاك
<Guest15005> معايا
<thelinuxer> tab lets create the account feom the beginning
<thelinuxer> Guest15005: 7'atwa 7'atwa ma3a ba3d
<Guest15005> application--->internet---->Empathy IM clint
<thelinuxer> ok done
<Guest15005> accounts
<thelinuxer> ok
<Guest15005> add
<thelinuxer> ok
<Guest15005> protocol ... msn
<thelinuxer> tamam
<Guest15005> msn
<thelinuxer> login id
<thelinuxer> 7at7ot el email kolo
<Guest15005> login id= mr_ahmedsalem@msn.com
<thelinuxer> don't do that :)
<Guest15005> pass : ***************
<thelinuxer> this channel is logged
<thelinuxer> and u'll get a lot of spam :)
<Guest15005> advansed
<Guest15005> زي ماهي
<thelinuxer> tamam
<thelinuxer> apply
<thelinuxer> and now ur connected, right ?
<Guest15005> مكتوب انه بيعمل كونيكت
<Guest15005> انما لسه بيفتح
<thelinuxer> ana ba2eet connected aho men 3'eer mshakel
<Guest15005> disconect-
<Guest15005> no resbons
<thelinuxer> may be it's a wrong password
<Guest15005> اكثر من ايميل بحاول افتحه نفس النظام
<Guest15005> وانا شغلي لازم افتح الميل
<Guest15005> فبضطر افتحه على الاكس بي
<thelinuxer> asdak tefta7 el chat, sa7 ?
<Guest15005> هو كده بيعمل كونكت ويفصل
<Guest15005> اه
<thelinuxer> and u can open these accounts from the web without problems ?
<Guest15005> اه بيفتح على الويب
<Guest15005> انما عايز افتح الماسنجر
<Guest15005> بقولك advansed
<thelinuxer> tayeb ma3lesh delete el account we 7awel te create men el awl
<Guest15005> مكتوب عندك اسم السيرفر ايه
<thelinuxer> tagroba
<Guest15005> messenger.hotmail.com
<thelinuxer> tamam
<Guest15005>  والبورت
<Guest15005> ثثث
<thelinuxer> 1863
<Guest15005> jlhl
<Guest15005> تمام
<Guest15005> انا برب تاني
<Guest15005> بجرب
<Guest15005> disconnect no reason
<thelinuxer> skalaha bug fe empathy
<Guest15005> في حد بيعاني من نفس المشكلة
<Guest15005> ؟
<thelinuxer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/442686
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 442686 in papyon (Ubuntu) "Empathy doesn't connect to MSN" [Low,Fix released]
<thelinuxer> 3omoman enta momken testa7'dem pidgin
<thelinuxer> dah kan el default chat client abl empathy
<thelinuxer> we i personally like it
<Guest15005> ده انزله
<thelinuxer> aiwa men el software center
<Guest15005> طيب عايزه يبقى مكان empathy في كل حاجه
<Guest15005> من حيث مكانه في جانب الساعه
<Guest15005> يعني لما اضغط علي رمز الجواب افنح منه الايميل وهكذا
<thelinuxer> enta momken tesheel el applet ely ma7toot feeha empathy
<thelinuxer> try it el awel
<thelinuxer> yemken maye3gebaksh :)
<Guest15005> كلامك ما يطمنش
<thelinuxer> asdy enoh e7'teyar sha7'sy
<thelinuxer> shoofy el awel, lwa eshta3'al we 3agabak, kamel we shoof eih talabatak el tanya
<Guest15005> نزلته وفتح
<thelinuxer> gameel
<Guest15005> طيب اخليه مكان التاني ازاي
<thelinuxer> i don't think u can
<thelinuxer> let me check
<Guest15005> اوك
<thelinuxer> http://www.techgarten.com/ubuntu/replacing-empathy-pidgin-ubuntu/
<newhere> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-10
<root_> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-12
<newhere> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
<newhere> عندي سؤال شباب
<TheNightPhoenix> w 3likom el slam
<newhere> انا نزلت خر اصدار من ابونتو
<newhere> 10ز10
<newhere> وعملته على اسطوانه
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<newhere> المهم بعمل بوت وبيدخل علي الاسطوانه
<newhere> ولما ماتظهر رساله الترحيب واخترا ان يبدا تستطيب ابونتو
<newhere> يجبلى خطا وبيقول لو عايز مساعده اكتب help
<TheNightPhoenix> tb t2dr t2ol eh el 5t2 bzbt
<newhere> وبعدها بيعمل رسترت ويعيد تاني
<newhere> اقولك بس لازم امل رسترت حاليا وابدا ادخل تاني
<TheNightPhoenix> tb abl ma t3ml kda
<newhere> انادلوقتي نزلت من الاسطوانه بس على الويندوز
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> h2olk 3la 7ga tgrbha el awl
<newhere> وكمل تمام وبكلمك منه حاليا
<newhere> اك
<newhere> اوك
<TheNightPhoenix> oml eh el problm
<TheNightPhoenix> enta nzlto men gwa el windows ?
<newhere> اه
<TheNightPhoenix> aha
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<newhere> عملت تثبيت
<newhere> ونزل
<newhere> بس انا عايز انزله لوحده
<newhere> او على بارتشن تاني
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> 5las shof el error el bytl3lk
<newhere> وباللي انا عملته بجبرني اني انزله مع الويندوز
<newhere> طيب انت كنت ناوي تقول حاجه قبل ما اعمل رسترت
<TheNightPhoenix> knt h2olk 3la tre2a tcheck en el cd salim
<TheNightPhoenix> bs bma enk nzlto 3l windows
<TheNightPhoenix> fa mmkn n2ol eno salem
<newhere> تمام
<newhere> طيب سؤال من فضلك
<TheNightPhoenix> etfdl
<newhere> ايه الفرق بين الابنتو الجديد وبين الي 9.4
<newhere> انا لما نزلت دلوقتي لاقيت عادي زي اللى قابله
<TheNightPhoenix> hya el fro2 msh btb2a kbera awy y3ny
<TheNightPhoenix> 10.10
<TheNightPhoenix> agdad 7ga feh
<TheNightPhoenix> el software center
<TheNightPhoenix> b2a updated aktr we b2a a7sn
<TheNightPhoenix> we fe updates 3la el  sound
<TheNightPhoenix> pulse audio a7sn bkter men 9.04
<TheNightPhoenix> kan 3ml problem 3nd nas ktir
<newhere> انا كانت مشكلتي ان الشات بتاع الماسنجر ما بيفتح معايا فى القديم
<newhere> بجربه على الجديد حاليا ايضا ما بيفتح
<TheNightPhoenix> hmm el chat bt3k msn  ?
<newhere> اه
<TheNightPhoenix> msh byft7 le
<TheNightPhoenix> ana mmkn a2olk t3mlha ezy
<newhere> انا بشتغل على الديفولت
<TheNightPhoenix> tb enta btst5dm el msn plus
<TheNightPhoenix> lma knt 3l windows ?
<newhere> اه
<TheNightPhoenix> aw btst5dm emotions
<TheNightPhoenix> fe program a7sn
<TheNightPhoenix> lel msn bs
<TheNightPhoenix> mfhosh 3'er msn
<TheNightPhoenix> bs da a7sn kter
<TheNightPhoenix> we feh kol el options bt3t el windows live messenger
<TheNightPhoenix> da ana bst5dmo
<newhere> تمام وفيه عربي
<TheNightPhoenix> feh 3rby el interface ?
<TheNightPhoenix> wala tktb feh ?
<newhere> الاتنين
<TheNightPhoenix> ana msh 3rf mwdo3 el interface
<TheNightPhoenix> l2ny mbst5dmsh interface arabic
<newhere> طيب الكتابه
<TheNightPhoenix> bs mfrod eno yb2a feh
<TheNightPhoenix> ah by support el ktbaa
<newhere> طيب اسمه ايه
<TheNightPhoenix> esmo emesene
<TheNightPhoenix> mmkn tnzlo mel software center
<TheNightPhoenix> t3rf ezy msh kda ?
<newhere> اسمه
<newhere> اه
<TheNightPhoenix> emesene
<TheNightPhoenix> www.emesene.org
<newhere> اه عارفه
<newhere> انما فيه مشكلة
<TheNightPhoenix> e
<newhere> ان فى ناس على الياهو انا ضايفهم على المسانجر بتاع الهوت
<newhere> فى الويندوز بقدر اكلمهم
<newhere> وكمان في برنامج empthy
<TheNightPhoenix> el klam da 3la a5er update
<TheNightPhoenix> wala kan adim ?
<newhere> فى الديم
<newhere> اجربه دلوقتي يمكن اتظبط
<newhere> ؟
<TheNightPhoenix> ana bst5dmo nw
<TheNightPhoenix> we m3ndesh mshakl
<TheNightPhoenix> mmkn tft7 terminal
<TheNightPhoenix> 3sh tnzl a5r update
<newhere> اوك
<newhere> انا بنزله حاليا من السنتر
<TheNightPhoenix> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bjfs/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install emesene
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> 5las
<TheNightPhoenix> lma ynzl
<TheNightPhoenix> hynzlk version 1.6.1
<newhere> نزلته
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> grbo
<newhere> اوك
<newhere> جربته
<newhere> ونفس المشكلة
<TheNightPhoenix> eh el mshkla bzbt
<newhere> فاتح وتمام انما ايميلات الياهو مش بتفتح
<TheNightPhoenix> aha
<newhere> يعني الناس اللى انا ضايفهم علي الياهو مش موجودين
<newhere> ماعندك حل لتشغيل empathy
<TheNightPhoenix> ngrb nsh3'lo
<TheNightPhoenix> empathy
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa by3l2 m3k ezy
<TheNightPhoenix> eft7 empathy
<TheNightPhoenix> we oly bytl3lk eh
<newhere> بفتح واختار اس ام ان
<newhere> واكتب الايميل والباس
<newhere> بيعمل اتصال
<newhere> وتحمل وبس
<newhere> ومابيفتح
<TheNightPhoenix> fo2 fe icon zrf kda
<newhere> اه
<newhere> بختارها
<TheNightPhoenix> dos 3leha
<newhere> ايوه وانا فاتح منها الياهو
<newhere> وبكلمك منها بعد اختياري اير سي
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<newhere> بس بختياري الاس ام ان مابيشتغل
<TheNightPhoenix> tb mel menu
<TheNightPhoenix> edit > accounts
<newhere> اه بجبلى الايميلات اللى انا فاتحها
<TheNightPhoenix> gnb el msn
<TheNightPhoenix> mktob eh el problem ?
<newhere> مش مكتوب
<TheNightPhoenix> tb gnbeh 3lma 5dra
<newhere> بيلف ويقول conect
<newhere> ka2no b7mel
<newhere> bas b2lo kteeeeeeeeeeeeer keda
<TheNightPhoenix> tb e3ml remove lel acount el msn da
<TheNightPhoenix> we e3ml new account
<TheNightPhoenix> fel program y3ny
<newhere> yes
<TheNightPhoenix> we e5tar advanced
<TheNightPhoenix> we 2oly
<TheNightPhoenix> server 3ndk
<TheNightPhoenix> e
<TheNightPhoenix> we port e
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-13
<newhere> messenger.hotmail.com
<newhere> 1863
<TheNightPhoenix> mzbot
<TheNightPhoenix> ektb emailk b2a
<TheNightPhoenix> @hotmail.com
<TheNightPhoenix> we login
<newhere> bas ana msn
<TheNightPhoenix> @msn.com y3ny
<newhere> yes
<TheNightPhoenix> ektb @msn
<TheNightPhoenix> ektb email kolo y3ny
<TheNightPhoenix> zy msnger el 3ady
<newhere> sure ana ba3mel keda
<newhere> bas el 3'areba ano kan sh3'al
<newhere> men fatra
<TheNightPhoenix> ana sh3'l 3leh nw 7aln
<TheNightPhoenix> lsa b3ml m3k login
<TheNightPhoenix> we working
<newhere> انت زهقت يا معلم
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> m3lsh
<TheNightPhoenix> tb fe 7ga mmkn ngrbha lw 3wz
<newhere> اوك
<TheNightPhoenix> dos alt + f2
<TheNightPhoenix> we ektb el str da
<TheNightPhoenix> gksudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/SingleSignOn/RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<TheNightPhoenix> mmkn t copy we paste
<newhere> عندك هنا
<TheNightPhoenix> ft7t el file ?
<newhere> اه
<TheNightPhoenix> dos ctrl+f
<newhere> باست هنا ادام الناس كلها
<TheNightPhoenix> 3shn t search
<TheNightPhoenix> we dwr 3la str
<TheNightPhoenix> awlo
<TheNightPhoenix> contacts =
<TheNightPhoenix> we paste el str da hna
<newhere> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<newhere> #
<newhere> # papyon - a python client library for Msn
<newhere> #
<TheNightPhoenix> l2
<newhere> # Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Ali Sabil <ali.sabil@gmail.com>
<TheNightPhoenix> msh kolo
<newhere> #
<newhere> # This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
<newhere> # it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
<newhere> # the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
<newhere> # (at your option) any later version.
<newhere> #
<newhere> # This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
<newhere> # but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
<newhere> # MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
<newhere> # GNU General Public License for more details.
<newhere> #
<newhere> # You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
<newhere> # along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
<newhere> # Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA
<newhere> import xml.sax.saxutils as xml
<newhere> class LiveService(object):
<newhere>     CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "?fs=1&id=24000&kv=7&rn=93S9SWWw&tw=0&ver=2.1.6000.1")
<newhere>     MESSENGER = ("messenger.msn.com", "?id=507")
<newhere>     MESSENGER_CLEAR = ("messengerclear.live.com", "MBI_KEY_OLD")
<TheNightPhoenix> s
<newhere>     MESSENGER_SECURE = ("messengersecure.live.com", "MBI_SSL")
<newhere>     SPACES = ("spaces.live.com", "MBI")
<TheNightPhoenix> mmkn tw2f
<newhere>     STORAGE = ("storage.msn.com", "MBI")
<newhere>     TB = ("http://Passport.NET/tb", None)
<newhere>     VOICE = ("voice.messenger.msn.com", "?id=69264")
<newhere>     @classmethod
<newhere>     def url_to_service(cls, url):
<newhere>         for attr_name in dir(cls):
<newhere>             if attr_name.startswith('_'):
<newhere>                 continue
<newhere>             attr = getattr(cls, attr_name)
<newhere>             if isinstance(attr, tuple) and attr[0] == url:
<newhere>                 return attr
<newhere>         return None
<newhere> def transport_headers():
<newhere>     """Returns a dictionary, containing transport (http) headers
<newhere>     to use for the request"""
<newhere>     return {}
<newhere> def soap_action():
<newhere>     """Returns the SOAPAction value to pass to the transport
<newhere>     or None if no SOAPAction needs to be specified"""
<newhere>     return None
<newhere> def soap_header(account, password):
<newhere>     """Returns the SOAP xml header"""
<newhere>     return """
<newhere>         <ps:AuthInfo xmlns:ps="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Passport/SoapServices/PPCRL" Id="PPAuthInfo">
<newhere>         <ps:HostingApp>{7108E71A-9926-4FCB-BCC9-9A9D3F32E423}</ps:HostingApp>
<newhere>         <ps:BinaryVersion>4</ps:BinaryVersion>
<newhere>         <ps:UIVersion>1</ps:UIVersion>
<newhere>         <ps:Cookies/>
<newhere>         <ps:RequestParams>AQAAAAIAAABsYwQAAAAxMDMz</ps:RequestParams>
<newhere>         </ps:AuthInfo>
<newhere>         <wsse:Security xmlns:wsse="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2003/06/secext">
<newhere>         <wsse:UsernameToken Id="user">
<newhere>             <wsse:Username>%(account)s</wsse:Username>
<newhere>             <wsse:Password>%(password)s</wsse:Password>
<newhere>         </wsse:UsernameToken>
<newhere>         </wsse:Security>""" % {'account': xml.escape(account),
<newhere>                 'password': xml.escape(password)}
<newhere> def soap_body(*tokens):
<newhere>     """Returns the SOAP xml body"""
<newhere>     token_template = """
<newhere>         <wst:RequestSecurityToken xmlns:wst="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2004/04/trust" Id="RST%(id)d">
<newhere>             <wst:RequestType>http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2004/04/security/trust/Issue</wst:RequestType>
<newhere>             <wsp:AppliesTo xmlns:wsp="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2002/12/policy">
<newhere>                 <wsa:EndpointReference xmlns:wsa="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2004/03/addressing">
<newhere>                     <wsa:Address>%(address)s</wsa:Address>
<newhere>                 </wsa:EndpointReference>
<newhere>             </wsp:AppliesTo>
<newhere>             %(policy_reference)s
<newhere>         </wst:RequestSecurityToken>"""
<newhere>     policy_reference_template = """
<newhere>         <wsse:PolicyReference xmlns:wsse="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2003/06/secext" URI=%(uri)s/>"""
<newhere>     tokens = list(tokens)
<newhere>     if LiveService.TB in tokens:
<newhere>         tokens.remove(LiveService.TB)
<newhere>     assert(len(tokens) >= 1)
<newhere>     
<newhere>     body = token_template % \
<newhere>             {'id': 0,
<newhere>                 'address': xml.escape(LiveService.TB[0]),
<newhere>                 'policy_reference': ''}
<newhere>     for id, token in enumerate(tokens):
<newhere>         if token[1] is not None:
<newhere>             policy_reference = policy_reference_template % \
<newhere>                     {'uri': xml.quoteattr(token[1])}
<newhere>         else:
<newhere>             policy_reference = ""
<newhere>         t = token_template % \
<newhere>                 {'id': id + 1,
<newhere>                     'address': xml.escape(token[0]),
<newhere>                     'policy_reference': policy_reference}
<newhere>         body += t
<newhere>     return '<ps:RequestMultipleSecurityTokens ' \
<newhere>         'xmlns:ps="http://schemas.microsoft.com/Passport/SoapServices/PPCRL" ' \
<newhere>         'Id="RSTS">%s</ps:RequestMultipleSecurityTokens>' % body
<newhere> def process_response(soap_response):
<newhere>     body = soap_response.body
<newhere>     return body.findall("./wst:RequestSecurityTokenResponseCollection/" \
<newhere>             "wst:RequestSecurityTokenResponse")
<newhere> ايه
<newhere> مش انت طلبت ابعته
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> bs knt a2sod str :D
<TheNightPhoenix> 7sl 5er ;D
<TheNightPhoenix> bos
<TheNightPhoenix> dos control + f
<TheNightPhoenix> hytl3 window finde
<TheNightPhoenix> find
<newhere> ها
<TheNightPhoenix> ektb feha contacts =
<TheNightPhoenix> htl3lk str
<TheNightPhoenix> contacts = ("contacts.msn.com"
<TheNightPhoenix> we m3a 7gat kter
<TheNightPhoenix> CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "?fs=1&id=24000&kv=7&rn=93S9SWWw&tw=0&ver=2.1.6000.1")
<TheNightPhoenix> l2eto ?
<newhere> بشوف
<TheNightPhoenix> htl2he str 24
<TheNightPhoenix> htl2eha fel awl 5als
<TheNightPhoenix> shwyt stor zr2a
<TheNightPhoenix> we b3hda import
<TheNightPhoenix> we b3dha class mktoba bel a7mr
<TheNightPhoenix> l2eto ?
<newhere> لاقيت السطر
<newhere>     CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "?fs=1&id=24000&kv=7&rn=93S9SWWw&tw=0&ver=2.1.6000.1")
<TheNightPhoenix> aya
<TheNightPhoenix> aywa
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa da
<TheNightPhoenix> ems7 b2a koool el klam el b3d =
<TheNightPhoenix> 5leha CONTACTS =
<newhere> وبعدين
<TheNightPhoenix> 7ot da
<TheNightPhoenix> ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI")
<TheNightPhoenix> CONTACTS = ("contacts.msn.com", "MBI")
<newhere> وبعدين
<TheNightPhoenix> bs et2kd en fe space mben klmt contacts
<TheNightPhoenix> we awl el star
<TheNightPhoenix> y3ny contacts msh f awl el str
<TheNightPhoenix> mzbot ?
<newhere> تمام
<TheNightPhoenix> e3ml save
<TheNightPhoenix> we e2fl el file da
<newhere> خلتها في محازه اللى تحتها
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> e3ml save
<TheNightPhoenix> we e2fl el file da
<newhere> خاص
<newhere> خلاص
<TheNightPhoenix> e2fl empathy 5als
<TheNightPhoenix> we eft7o tany
<TheNightPhoenix> ana hstnak
<newhere> اوك
<newhere> تحب اعمل رسترت
<TheNightPhoenix> zy ma t7b
<TheNightPhoenix> ana a3d hna msh hmshy
<newhere> اوك
<newhere> مش هعمل رسترت
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<newhere> ولا هقفل البرنامج
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<newhere> فتح يا معلم
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<newhere> شكرا ياباشا
<TheNightPhoenix> el 3fw
<newhere> نفسى انزل الروم بنفسي واوزع شربات
<TheNightPhoenix> da htl2y problem kant fel update el a5rany bt3 empathy
<newhere> تمام
<TheNightPhoenix> fa kda 3dlt el program code
<newhere> اسمحلي اقولك وسامحني انت راجل صايع ابونتو
<TheNightPhoenix> 3shn yrg3 zy ma kan
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa 3mtn da mlhosh 3laka :D
<TheNightPhoenix> ana 3mlt search we l2et el 7l :D
<TheNightPhoenix> we mknsh h3rfha ela lma enta oltly
<TheNightPhoenix> 3shn ana 3ndy msh m3mlo update
<newhere> تمام يا جميل
<newhere> انت شغال  اخر نسخه 10 10
<TheNightPhoenix> 3l laptop 3ndy 10.10
<TheNightPhoenix> bs el desktop 10.4
<newhere> وانا كمان لاب توب
<newhere> انت نزلت النسخه المكتوب عليه ديسك توب ام نتبوك
<TheNightPhoenix> desktop
<TheNightPhoenix> el netbook di lel laptops el hya netbook el s3'yra
<TheNightPhoenix> el 10 inch
<TheNightPhoenix> byb2a feha settings mor7a lel shashat el so3'yra
<newhere> تمام
<newhere> طيب انت اعد لامتي
<TheNightPhoenix> :D l7d ma anam :D
<TheNightPhoenix> 3 4
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<newhere> انا هستاذن شويه وعلى العموم الف الف شكر
<TheNightPhoenix> etfdl
<TheNightPhoenix> el 3fw 3la e
<newhere> سلام مؤقت
<TheNightPhoenix> m3 el slama
<newhere> الو
<newhere> معايا thenightphoenix
<TheNightPhoenix> yup
<newhere> زهقت وله نكمل مشاكلنا
<TheNightPhoenix> m3k
<newhere> مشكلة تنزيل ابونتو 1010 من السي دي مع الوبت
<newhere> البوت*
<TheNightPhoenix> by3ml e
<newhere> لما بابوت من السي دي بيشتغل غايت لما اختار انى اعمل install
<newhere> بعد لما اختار بيجبلى رساله اللى هكتبهالك دلوقتي
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<newhere> busybox v1.15.3 (vubuntu 1:1:15,3 1ubuntu ) buill in shell (ash)
<newhere> (initramfs ) can not mount (dev/loop (/croom/caspery/filesystem.squashfs )) on //filesystem.squashfs
<newhere> bas
<TheNightPhoenix> esm el cd el nzlto kan alternate ?
<TheNightPhoenix> el file el downloadto
<TheNightPhoenix> byboot ezy m3k
<newhere> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<TheNightPhoenix> lma bybd2 el boot
<TheNightPhoenix> bydek shsha lonha e
<newhere> الشاشه العادية بتاعت ابونتور
<newhere> وبعدين الاختيارات
<TheNightPhoenix> el e5tyarat feha try ?
<newhere> تجربه الابونتو من السي دي ام انستول
<newhere> اه
<newhere> فى الحالتين بجبلي المشكلة دي
<TheNightPhoenix> hmm
<newhere> بس ملحوظه انا عندي 2 نظام
<newhere> ويندوز وابونتو 9
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<TheNightPhoenix> ramat ad e
<newhere> 1024
<TheNightPhoenix> gehazk no3o e
<newhere> acer
<TheNightPhoenix> tb tftkr lma 3mlt burn lel cd
<TheNightPhoenix> kant el speed e  ?
<newhere> تقريبا 24
<TheNightPhoenix> ns5tha 3la cd 3ady wlaa dvd
<newhere> بس ف حاجه لاحظتها
<TheNightPhoenix> e
<newhere> سي دي عادي
<TheNightPhoenix> la7ezt e
<newhere> فى اخر لنسخ ولما خلصت جابتلي كلمه log ,save error
<TheNightPhoenix> y3ny tl3lk eror ?
<newhere> بس لا خلص النسخ
<TheNightPhoenix> enta bt burn b program e
<newhere> nero
<TheNightPhoenix> tmam
<newhere> وعملتها مره با البرنامج الموجود بالابنتو
<TheNightPhoenix> brasero
<newhere> هي الفروض تتنسخ على سي دي ام dvd
<TheNightPhoenix> 3la cd
<TheNightPhoenix> ana bdwr 3l net
<TheNightPhoenix> fa el 7lol el moktr7a
<TheNightPhoenix> enk tns5 cd tany
<TheNightPhoenix> bs t5tar a2l speed 5als
<newhere> تحب انسخ دلوقتي من الابونتو
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<newhere> اعمل بالنيرو علي الويندوز احسن ام خليني هنا
<TheNightPhoenix> 5alek hna :D
<newhere> اعمل على الايزو كليك يمين
<newhere> واعمل نسخ
<newhere> wright to disc
<TheNightPhoenix> we htl2y proprties
<newhere> writ to disc
<TheNightPhoenix> e5tar el speed  a2l 7ga 5als fel list
<newhere> طيب هي دي كانت المشكلة بس
<newhere> وله في حاجه تانيه
<TheNightPhoenix> da el l2eto 3l net
<TheNightPhoenix> ana msm3tsh 3n el problem di b4 bsra7a
<TheNightPhoenix> hya el mshkla eno msh 3rf yft7 el cd
<TheNightPhoenix> b7es enha tnzl 3la el ram 3shn tbd2 try aw install
<newhere> طيب علي فكره انا تقريبا المره اللي جربتها ونسختها من ابونتو كانت maximum
<TheNightPhoenix> mho e7na 3wznha minumum
<TheNightPhoenix> maximum mmkn y5leha msh twork
<TheNightPhoenix> e5tar a2a2l sor3a
<newhere> طيب ماهي اعلي حاجه 24
<TheNightPhoenix> عايزين اقل حاجة
<newhere> ههههه
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<newhere> بدل قلبت عربي يبقى اتخنقت يامعلم
<TheNightPhoenix> l2  ya basha :D
<TheNightPhoenix> ana olt ymkn bs msh w5d balk
<newhere> اوك هعملها دلوقتي على اعلي سرعه ونجرب
<newhere> :P
<TheNightPhoenix> اقل سرعة
<TheNightPhoenix> lol :D
<newhere> h,;
<newhere> h,;
<newhere> اوك واضغط burn
<newhere> wala
<newhere> burn servaral
<TheNightPhoenix> burn 3ady
<newhere> لسه بتنسخ
<newhere> سرعه تحت الصفر
<TheNightPhoenix> ah :D
<newhere> نسخت
<newhere> اجرب واجيلك
<newhere> ادعلنا بقى تشتغل
<TheNightPhoenix> isa
<newhere> واتمنى من كل شباب ابونتو يقولوا امين
<newhere> :S
<TheNightPhoenix> amin
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<newhere> هو مافيش غيرك هنا وله ايه
<newhere> هههه
<TheNightPhoenix> ah
<newhere> هجرب واجيلك
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<newhere> tmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamm
<newhere> ‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر ‫شكرا شكر 
<TheNightPhoenix> D:
<TheNightPhoenix> el3fw :D
<newhere> انت تمام
<TheNightPhoenix> esmk e b2a :D
<newhere> اخوك احمد
<newhere> وانت
<TheNightPhoenix> ana 3abdala
<newhere> منين
<TheNightPhoenix> cairo
<newhere> تمام
<TheNightPhoenix> wnta
<newhere> الهرم
<newhere> ‏‫شغال ايه يا عبد الله
<TheNightPhoenix> ana lsa f kolyt handasa
<newhere> وفقك الله
<TheNightPhoenix> isa
<TheNightPhoenix> wnta ?
<newhere> في مجال برمجة الويب
<TheNightPhoenix> btsht3'l php ?
<newhere> اه
<newhere> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features
<newhere> هي الموجود فى اليينك دي ثيمات لابونتو وله نسخه تانيه له
<TheNightPhoenix> da interface mo5tlf esmo unity
<TheNightPhoenix> da byb2a a7sn lel shsha el s'3yra
<newhere> انزله ازاي ده
<TheNightPhoenix> mel terminal
<TheNightPhoenix> sudo apt-get install unity
<TheNightPhoenix> l2 sawnay
<newhere> اوط
<newhere> اوك
<TheNightPhoenix> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<TheNightPhoenix> da el awl
<TheNightPhoenix> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings
<TheNightPhoenix> we b3dha da
<newhere> خلاص نزل
<newhere> اشغله منين
<TheNightPhoenix> swany h2olk :D
#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-14
<martianixor> hi, anyone up?
<TheNightPhoenix> hello :D
<martianixor> :D hihi
<martianixor> a PM?
<TheNightPhoenix> ??
<martianixor> may I PM ?!
<TheNightPhoenix> ok :D
<martianixor> need a little quick help with my system
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<TheNightPhoenix> wht's the prblm
<martianixor> TheNightPhoenix: getting my PMs?
<TheNightPhoenix> no
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-07
<elacheche_anis> salam 3idkom mabrouk
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-10
<Mohamed_Ahmed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لدي سؤال بسيط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل من أحد هنا ليجيب؟
<EgyParadox> Mohamed_Ahmed,
<EgyParadox> etfadal
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عرفت إجابة السؤال
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كنت أسأل عن تغيير الخط في أبونتو 11.10
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن وجدت الحل من يوتيوب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بما أنك من المجموعة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هنا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أود أن أقول لك أن أول استخدام لي لأبونتو كان بعد أن حصلت على اسطوانة منكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عندما جاء عدد منكم إلى أكاديمية الشروق
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ووزعت اسطوانات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> والآن أنسخ اسطوانات بنفسي وأعطيها لأصدقائ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أصدقائ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أصدقائي
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<EgyParadox> khat eltheme?
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ??
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما معنى khat eltheme?
<EgyParadox> خط الثيم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> سانس
<Mohamed_Ahmed> DejaVu Sans
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أردت تغيير الخط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لأن القوائم في برنانج لبر أفس رايتر
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا تظهربالعربية
<Mohamed_Ahmed> تظهر مستطيلات
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أشكال غير مفهومة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> استخدمت أداة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> gnome-tweak-tool
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لتغيير الخ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> الخط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> علي أن أذهب
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أسعدني الحديث
<Mohamed_Ahmed> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-12
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<kamilnadeem> I have created a new Blog about Linux and FOSS: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/ . Please check it and share if you find it interesting or informative.
<kamilnadeem> Also The First post introduces non FOSS people to our very own +Ubuntu .
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis,
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> salam EgyParadox
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-13
<ahmed_> السلام عليكم
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام
<ahmed_> هوّ فى حد هنا من اسكندرية ؟؟
<elacheche_anis> I'm from Tunisia :D
<ahmed_> :D
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, where do you live?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-08
<Guest70192> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-09
<MaGeD_> El salam 3alikom
<locodir-user> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
#ubuntu-eg 2013-11-09
<sony> hi
<sony> what's the root password
<sony> the standard root password
<sony> i loged as adminstrator then i changed the account to standard but i can't unlock accounts settings
#ubuntu-eg 2013-11-10
<Guest83819> awkward
<Guest83819> awkward
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-09
<philipballew> theShirbiny, ! Good day
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-13
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hey buddy whats up?
